# ....and on a lighter note



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We went out to Malaga this evening to see the christmas/three kings lights and join in the festivities. The Spanish certainly do a better job than the UK. The lights were spectacular and the atmosphere was electric, street shows, fireworks, street sellers, mime artists, music, fancy dress..... it was wonderful. You dont get the free and secure feelng at this kind of thing in the UK - in fact in the UK you'd have drunks and menacing youths to worry about and cos of that (and health and safety) you'd not have so much going on. 

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely correct! Just one of the many reasons I love Spain so much. 

I remember talking to a 9 year old drummer boy who had been at the Semana Santa parades in Torrevieja. His troupe were from Gandia (2 hours north) I asked where his parents were and he said that they would be meeting him at 4am! Totally safe and secure environment. 

Can you imagine 10,000 people on the streets of a small English town - drunks, yobs ...and all the rest. 

Glad you enjoyed the evening.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Can you imagine 10,000 people on the streets of a small English town - drunks, yobs ...and all the rest.


God - Them wuz the days!.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> We went out to Malaga this evening to see the christmas/three kings lights and join in the festivities. The Spanish certainly do a better job than the UK. The lights were spectacular and the atmosphere was electric, street shows, fireworks, street sellers, mime artists, music, fancy dress..... it was wonderful. You dont get the free and secure feelng at this kind of thing in the UK - in fact in the UK you'd have drunks and menacing youths to worry about and cos of that (and health and safety) you'd not have so much going on.
> 
> Jo x


Are you sure that it wasn't the lights that were electric and the atmosphere that was spectacular?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> We went out to Malaga this evening to see the christmas/three kings lights and join in the festivities. The Spanish certainly do a better job than the UK. The lights were spectacular and the atmosphere was electric, street shows, fireworks, street sellers, mime artists, music, fancy dress..... it was wonderful. You dont get the free and secure feelng at this kind of thing in the UK - in fact in the UK you'd have drunks and menacing youths to worry about and cos of that (and health and safety) you'd not have so much going on.
> 
> Jo x


Glad to hear your abit more upbeat Jo. Hopes things go good for you. I,m due out next week

Drooby Doo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

The Pope and Gordon Brown are on the same stage in front of a huge crowd.

The Pope leaned towards Brown and said, "Do you know that with 
one little movement of my hand I can make every person in this crowd 
go wild with joy? This joy will not be a momentary display, but go deep into their 
hearts and they'll forever speak of this day and rejoice!"

Brown replied, "I seriously doubt that. With one little wave of 
your hand? Show me"

……… the Pope backhanded the *******.


Hope that was on a lighter note & not too rude. (Still looking for Elaine)


----------

